
Science News That Stuck with Us in 2015 - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/28/science/2015-top-science-stories.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
bitwize
You're forgetting "opiates from engineered yeast". Not quite landing a booster
rocket, grappling a comet, or scoring a flyby of Pluto but among biotech types
it was kind of a big scientific deal in '15.

------
vanattab
And CRISPR/cas9

